# Crushes? =)



## pikachu (Jun 18, 2009)

Do you have a crush on somebody?

Not yet for me.... XD Soon though maybe.


----------



## Anna (Jun 18, 2009)

yes xD


----------



## pikachu (Jun 18, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> yes xD


*waits for more detail* =P


----------



## Anna (Jun 18, 2009)

pikachu said:
			
		

> Anna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good luck with that rofl


----------



## Thunder (Jun 18, 2009)

mebbe =o


----------



## pikachu (Jun 18, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> pikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can trust internet peoplez.  <_<


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 18, 2009)

Yes >.>


----------



## Princess (Jun 18, 2009)

duh.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 18, 2009)

lol doesnt everybody?


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jun 18, 2009)

Not really, or I mean, not at the moment.


----------



## Princess (Jun 18, 2009)

strikingmatches  is confuzzled


----------



## Firemonkey1 (Jun 18, 2009)

No, I don't have a crush. I'm not even a teenager yet, and I do not want a crush.


----------



## Kimmi2 (Jun 18, 2009)

well no duh.... of course i do.
(ur not getting anything more out of me.)


----------



## Thunder (Jun 18, 2009)

Firemonkey1 said:
			
		

> No, I don't have a crush. I'm not even a teenager yet, and I do not want a crush.


Your not scared of "cooties" or somethin, are you? xD


----------



## pikachu (Jun 18, 2009)

Firemonkey1 said:
			
		

> No, I don't have a crush. I'm not even a teenager yet, and I do not want a crush.


bwahhaha. You'll want one *soon*


----------



## Anna (Jun 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Firemonkey1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmfao :L:L


----------



## Princess (Jun 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Firemonkey1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ewwwww brandon has cooties! xP


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 18, 2009)

Yeah, I have one on somebody. That's all your getting out of me though.(;


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 18, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yesh :L  .
Also to your question... Yes...


----------



## Conor (Jun 18, 2009)

Not atm, soon..maybe..


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 18, 2009)

Kimmi2 said:
			
		

> well no duh.... of course i do.
> (ur not getting anything more out of me.)


We don't want anything else.


No.


----------



## pikachu (Jun 18, 2009)

*grabs popcorn and lurks*


----------



## Ricano (Jun 18, 2009)

pikachu said:
			
		

> *grabs popcorn and lurks*


ahaa so u are stalking us xD


----------



## pikachu (Jun 18, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> pikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pshhh in your dreams. =)


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 18, 2009)

Yup, I do


----------



## Ricano (Jun 18, 2009)

pikachu said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o_o
kk...


----------



## Robin (Jun 18, 2009)

No. But on another forum, yes.


----------



## Conor (Jun 18, 2009)

thekillingdog said:
			
		

> No. But on another forum, yes.


I think this is about irl.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 18, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao wow


----------



## pikachu (Jun 18, 2009)

thekillingdog said:
			
		

> No. But on another forum, yes.


You have a crush on a person you haven't even met? (Nooo don't drag Tye into this. XD)


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 18, 2009)

pikachu said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'd.


----------



## kalinn (Jun 18, 2009)

of course 
and he knows it too 
=]


----------



## Firemonkey1 (Jun 18, 2009)

I don't want to have one, because then I would be going everywhere with that person, and I wouldn't have free time to myself. I doubt that "cooties" are real, but I have heard of real diseases caused by kissing.


----------



## Conor (Jun 18, 2009)

Firemonkey1 said:
			
		

> I don't want to have one, because then I would be going everywhere with that person, and I wouldn't have free time to myself. I doubt that "cooties" are real, but I have heard of real diseases caused by kissing.


Lol, no need to doubt, they're not real.
What diseases are caused by kissing?


----------



## Pear (Jun 18, 2009)

I do. :yay: 
But I try  to avoid her as much as possible.


----------



## Anna (Jun 18, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> Firemonkey1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well.
coldsores, but they aren't a disease


----------



## Conor (Jun 18, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well yeah but they're gone within a week if you treat them B)


----------



## Ricano (Jun 18, 2009)

Firemonkey1 said:
			
		

> I don't want to have one, because then I would be going everywhere with that person, and I wouldn't have free time to myself. I doubt that "cooties" are real, but I have heard of real diseases caused by kissing.


-.-
the only thing u need to worry about kissing, is bad breath rofl


----------



## Firemonkey1 (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm not sure, but I have heard some commercials for medications to cure the diseases. Have you ever thought of where a mouth has been to?


----------



## pikachu (Jun 18, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> I do. :yay:
> But I try  to avoid her as much as possible.


Your a boy? ._.


----------



## Pear (Jun 18, 2009)

pikachu said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. Is my avi really that feminine?


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 18, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> I do. :yay:
> But I try  to avoid her as much as possible.


lolwut.

I thought you were a girl....


----------



## pikachu (Jun 18, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> pikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well its a bird thinking about a burger soo... idk.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 18, 2009)

Firemonkey1 said:
			
		

> I'm not sure, but I have heard some commercials for medications to cure the diseases. Have you ever thought of where a mouth has been to?


No I never hink about that stuff...
It really isn't important in my world...


----------



## Conor (Jun 18, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> pikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't


----------



## Pear (Jun 18, 2009)

I don't see how a bird and lucario are feminine, but whatever. *Goes of to make a sig and avi with monster trucks and hockey in it.*


----------



## Conor (Jun 18, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> Firemonkey1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly, who would worry about stuff like diseases  when you're about to kiss?


----------



## Conor (Jun 18, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> I don't see how a bird and lucario are feminine, but whatever. *Goes of to make a sig and avi with monster trucks and hockey in it.*


No Don't!
I like your avi and sig.


----------



## pikachu (Jun 18, 2009)

well pokemon is for girls too. (Example = Piranha and me)


----------



## Anna (Jun 18, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought he was a boy


----------



## Firemonkey1 (Jun 18, 2009)

Well, I would only kiss somebody whom I have known for years.


----------



## Pear (Jun 18, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


K. Maybe I should put this in my sig: 
<big><big><big>
<big>*
<big>I'M A GUY!</big>*</big></big></big></big>


----------



## pikachu (Jun 18, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would help.


----------



## spazmaster1996 (Jun 18, 2009)

yep i do


----------



## Tyler (Jun 18, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Firemonkey1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Win.

@ I don't think girlfriends count as crushes, so no I don't have one.


----------



## Conor (Jun 18, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It beats changing them


----------



## Tyler (Jun 18, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or perhaps Storm could create a profile field for gender. 

:r


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 18, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, that seems to be needed here. XD


----------



## pikachu (Jun 18, 2009)

That would help. ._.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 18, 2009)

yes


----------



## kalinn (Jun 18, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> I don't see how a bird and lucario are feminine, but whatever. *Goes of to make a sig and avi with monster trucks and hockey in it.*


i laughed so hard


----------



## Pear (Jun 18, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm gonna spam his inbox 'till he makes it.  
jk


----------



## Nightray (Jun 18, 2009)

Yeah...o:


----------



## Ricano (Jun 18, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it would help for watercat too xD


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 18, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too but I think everyone now knows I'm a boy...


----------



## pikachu (Jun 18, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOUR A BOY?!


----------



## Saud (Jun 18, 2009)

Its the opposite for me
around 10  people have a crush on me in school.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 18, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, i thought you were a girl <.<'


----------



## pikachu (Jun 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^

This. Looks like we learned some things from this board. XD


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 18, 2009)

pikachu said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg LOL XD .
I find that hilarious XD .

@Master Crash: Ah well...still LOL!

I have no idea why I find it funny? Irony?


----------



## kalinn (Jun 18, 2009)

iceZtar confused me at first.. 
you all tricked me in the beginning 
like when i first met you 
ahah that was great


----------



## Resonate (Jun 18, 2009)

Yeah

But....  errm.... Actually nevermind.


----------



## D Man 83 (Jun 18, 2009)

i do


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 18, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> iceZtar confused me at first..
> you all tricked me in the beginning
> like when i first met you
> ahah that was great


Good times  .
Ok if anyone thinks I'm a girl Im gonna let them call me a girl and let them find out for themselves >_> ,


----------



## pikachu (Jun 18, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe thats 3/4 of TBT. XD


----------



## Thunder (Jun 18, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> Yeah
> 
> But....  errm.... Actually nevermind.


It's k, pewtmon, share your feelings :O


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 18, 2009)

Wait? I thought this applied to IRL and online. I don't have a IRL crush because i'm always by myself.


----------



## pikachu (Jun 18, 2009)

Off topic: Omg. My little sister is watching barney and I can't stand the noise. ._.


----------



## pikachu (Jun 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Wait? I thought this applied to IRL and online. I don't have a IRL crush because i'm always by myself.


Lol. Another one. XD Noooo IRL. Mehh same with me too. =3


----------



## Pear (Jun 18, 2009)

pikachu said:
			
		

> Off topic: Omg. My little sister is watching barney and I can't stand the noise. ._.


Barney is a dinosaur, he comes from different nations...
Something like that, am I right?


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 18, 2009)

pikachu said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's hope their all clever


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 18, 2009)

pikachu said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is that supposed to mean.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 18, 2009)

pikachu said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wait... ICE YOUR A GUY?


----------



## pikachu (Jun 18, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> pikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shocking am I right? XD

Mega: Nvm.... ._.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 18, 2009)

I give hint. It someone on Teebeetee.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 18, 2009)

pikachu said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very shocking...
ur avi throws me off Ice...


----------



## pikachu (Jun 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I give hint. It someone on Teebeetee.


Coffeh. =P


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 18, 2009)

pikachu said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<.<


----------



## pikachu (Jun 18, 2009)

I know. ._. A picture of Pelly and whatever the other duck is? o.o


----------



## Ricano (Jun 18, 2009)

sorry for thinking ur a girl, Ice..
but its ur own damn fault xD


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 18, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> pikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I couldn't help it  .
Pelly is cute and Phyllis is smexi  .
Before you argue this is me


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 18, 2009)

<big><big><big><big>I'm a guy!</big></big></big></big>


And the crush is...

Wouldn't you like to know?

I has a crush too. =P


----------



## pikachu (Jun 18, 2009)

Blehhh purple skittles. ._. Btw, is hollisterx2 a girl? o.o

nvm. XD


----------



## Nightray (Jun 18, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> <big><big><big><big>I'm a guy!</big></big></big></big>


Nuuu, yer my best friend who's a girl : D

lol


----------



## TomC (Jun 18, 2009)

Nope he's a guy.


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 18, 2009)

TomC said:
			
		

> Nope he's a guy.


This ^

=P


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 18, 2009)

NU HOLLISTER IS BOTH


----------



## Horus (Jun 18, 2009)

yes, Coffeebean!

She won't let me rape her D:


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 18, 2009)

pikachu said:
			
		

> Blehhh purple skittles. ._. Btw, is hollisterx2 a girl? o.o
> 
> nvm. XD


Purple skittles?


----------



## Anna (Jun 18, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> <big><big><big><big>I'm a guy!</big></big></big></big>
> 
> 
> And the crush is...
> ...


I knew this >:]


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 18, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> yes, Coffeebean!
> 
> She won't let me rape her D:


 <_<


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 18, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> <big><big><big><big>I'm a guy!</big></big></big></big>
> 
> 
> And the crush is...
> ...


I knew that  .

EDIT: BTW this isn't sarcasm XD .


----------



## Nightray (Jun 18, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> TomC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nonononon,
yer my best friend who's a girl

 :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 18, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeh!

At least someone has common sense on this dangum forum. =P

Oh *censored.2.0*... I think I dropped my pennies!

=O


----------



## Thunder (Jun 18, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> yes, Coffeebean!
> 
> She won't let me rape her D:


Lolz, i think Coffeh would rape you, before that ever happened.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 18, 2009)

Hollisterx2 is a girl.. and its true : D


----------



## Horus (Jun 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That'd be awesome!


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 18, 2009)

I are not a girl!

=o


----------



## Thunder (Jun 18, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But it probably wouldn't happen.


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 18, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And not the type of rape you'd enjoy either....


----------



## Nightray (Jun 18, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> I are not a girl!
> 
> =o


Yer a girl


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 18, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Hollisterx2 is a girl.. and its true : D


Hollister's a boy..


----------



## Horus (Jun 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but it'd be awesome


----------



## Nightray (Jun 18, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Psshhh.. play along...
Hollister is a girl ;D


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 18, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o rite


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 18, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This.

I have a disco stick thank you very much!

I don't have a conchim... okay?


----------



## Thunder (Jun 18, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even after what Hollister said? XD


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 18, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> I have a disco stick thank you very much!
> 
> I don't have a conchim... okay?


This made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 18, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn hollister...


Fine.. I lose.. yer not a girl..

yer a damn boy   :throwingrottenapples: 
=D


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 18, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'd at that.


----------



## TomC (Jun 18, 2009)

My Crush


----------



## Ricano (Jun 18, 2009)

TomC said:
			
		

> My Crush


rofl
sab?
she hates fabio, so she'll probably hate u xD


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 18, 2009)

Heh it was supposed to make you guys laugh.

=D


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 18, 2009)

TomC said:
			
		

> My Crush


LMFAOO.

 :gyroiddance:


----------



## Horus (Jun 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What'd she say? D:

i never listen to crazy religious girls anymore


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 18, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao. Me too. xD


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 18, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Heh it was supposed to make you guys laugh.
> 
> =D


It did XD .
HARD!


----------



## Thunder (Jun 18, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> TomC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She DOES hate him.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 18, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would you still like it if she shoved a knife up your...

._.'


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 18, 2009)

This is my crush.


----------



## TomC (Jun 18, 2009)

What lol


----------



## Anna (Jun 18, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> This is my crush.


That Tattoo just ruined her look.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 18, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lolfail. Hollister's a guy, and why of course I have a crush.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 18, 2009)

This is my crush.


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 18, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> That Tattoo just ruined her look.


I don't get why people say that. It's a form of expression, and it's personal to her.
That's why I want a sleeve tattoo also.


----------



## TomC (Jun 18, 2009)

That truck is hot.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

Yush, it's an interesting tale.


----------



## Horus (Jun 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well yeah it'd hurt but it'd be a turn on


----------



## Thunder (Jun 18, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..You are one disturbed dude, ya know that?


----------



## TomC (Jun 18, 2009)

I have like 2 other crushes aswell;

Hayley Williams





And Hayden Panettiere


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 18, 2009)

Hayden <3


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

TomC said:
			
		

> My Crush


approved.


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 18, 2009)

Hayley Williams is mine!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no u

night horus and alecks are britannia
i liek that word


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 18, 2009)

My crush:
TAYLOR LAUTNER<3




Damn, That boy is finee<3


----------



## Nightray (Jun 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah so


----------



## Horus (Jun 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CRASH IS JUST SAD BECAUSE HORUS CAN GET A TURN ON FROM THE SLIGHTEST THINGS


----------



## Thunder (Jun 18, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wut, no


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




JOO CAN HAV IT


----------



## Anna (Jun 18, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> My crush:
> TAYLOR LAUTNER<3
> 
> 
> ...


*YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH *


----------



## pikachu (Jun 18, 2009)

Hahah. Interesting board. =)


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 18, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> My crush:
> TAYLOR LAUTNER<3
> 
> 
> ...


Mmm Jacob.

♥

*drools*

None of you Bidoofs on here look anything like this epic hawtness here.

=O


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> My crush:
> TAYLOR LAUTNER<3
> 
> 
> ...


someone get me the mind soap D:


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 18, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TEAM JACOB!


----------



## Horus (Jun 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You say that but i know your heart wants it


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 18, 2009)

As long as Taylor's not *censored.3.0*ing Zefron.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 18, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> My crush:
> TAYLOR LAUTNER<3
> 
> 
> ...


By New Moon... Do they mean... o.o


----------



## Gnome (Jun 18, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fix'd.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 18, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


geetee ef oh


----------



## MasterM64 (Jun 18, 2009)

I don't know anymore...

* Says to the screen,"I'm not saying anything else!" *


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Anna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<3


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Sean&Xela: You know you love Taylor<3


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ONLY IN SHARK BOY AND LAVA GIRL >:c


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 18, 2009)

Boys don't be angry you're a bunch of Bidoofs wishing you were anything hot as Taylor Lautner.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SHHHHHHHH DONT TELL HIM


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOOK AT THOSE ABS! <3


----------



## Slyfy (Jun 18, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyways...  
:huh:	 

I do, and I think that most people in high school have them too...


----------



## Gnome (Jun 18, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Boys don't be angry you're a bunch of Bidoofs wishing you were anything hot as Taylor Lautner.


He's cute not hot imo.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 18, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Boys don't be angry you're a bunch of Bidoofs wishing you were anything hot as Taylor Lautner.


No not really  .


----------



## Anna (Jun 18, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Boys don't be angry you're a bunch of Bidoofs wishing you were anything hot as Taylor Lautner.


yes<3


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 18, 2009)

Ew he's way to muscular.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Ew he's way to muscular.


ew he's way to rejected for going out with selena 

oh selena

<33


----------



## Horus (Jun 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


noU!


----------



## pikachu (Jun 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Ew he's way to muscular.


^^

Thats the point. XD


----------



## Anna (Jun 18, 2009)

o i forgot

TOM DALEY<33


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shes pretty ;]


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 18, 2009)

Muscular guys are a bit of a turn off for me, a little ab is fine but the muscular manboobs and giant arms, I just can't take it.


----------



## Princess (Jun 18, 2009)

theyre not dating!
YAY<3


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes


@mega: lol


----------



## TomC (Jun 18, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> o i forgot
> 
> TOM DALEY<33


I have a better 6pack than that failed diver.


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 18, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> theyre not dating!
> YAY<3


I would kill her if they were.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> theyre not dating!
> YAY<3


i think im akshully happy nao


----------



## Princess (Jun 18, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same.
&& it was horrible cuz they were cuddling in vancouver!
i shuld of gotten a chainsaw and killed that *censored.4.0*.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes she is  .


----------



## Anna (Jun 18, 2009)

TomC said:
			
		

> Anna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you have a picture of darnell as your avatar. 

im sure you stunning.  T_T


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dun kill her

give her to me



: D


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 18, 2009)

I have no idea who this is I just found it on photobucket but damn he's hot.


----------



## Anna (Jun 18, 2009)

http://media.photobucket.com/image/tom+daley/bander_08/002-1.jpg?o=63


oyes.


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 18, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol@TheNewPsychoPallyThatTurnedIntoChainsawMasacre.  :veryhappy:


----------



## Thunder (Jun 18, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> http://media.photobucket.com/image/tom+daley/bander_08/002-1.jpg?o=63
> 
> 
> oyes.


Ew, i think my eyeballs almost popped out o_o


----------



## Nightray (Jun 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Anna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I seen that, i just said "ewww. wtf" lollolol


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I have no idea who this is I just found it on photobucket but damn he's hot.


Ohyuhss


----------



## Anna (Jun 18, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rofl :L:L


----------



## Nightray (Jun 18, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<3


----------



## Anna (Jun 18, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the hair <3


----------



## Thunder (Jun 18, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, that guy is really pale, and his lips.. it looks like he has make-up


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 18, 2009)

The hair, skin, and eye makeup <3


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 18, 2009)

Crash pale is uber hot. kthnxbai.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

<3333333


----------



## Thunder (Jun 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Crash pale is uber hot. kthnxbai.


meh, whatever.


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, he's hawt. He's wearing eyeliner


----------



## Slyfy (Jun 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I have no idea who this is I just found it on photobucket but damn he's hot.


He looks like a stoner.  :blink:


----------



## Nightray (Jun 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> <3333333


Aleks.. No..


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 18, 2009)

Black eyeliner is the definition of sexy.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no u

it be alecks


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Black eyeliner is the definition of sexy.


Oh yesh.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dun care


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Anna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you want this gluestick?

..________
..|.............|
..|.............|
..|_______.|
..|.............|
..|..PRITT..|
..|....K....K|
..|...C....C.|
..|..I......I...|
..|.T.....T...|
..|S....S....|
..|.<small><small><small>Solvent Free</small></small></small>.|
..|_|_|_|_|_|


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D:

T.T


HES MY ONLY OUTLET


----------



## Anna (Jun 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Crash pale is uber hot. kthnxbai.


yes it is<3


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 18, 2009)

Mmmmm...


----------



## pikachu (Jun 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Muscular guys are a bit of a turn off for me, a little ab is fine but the muscular manboobs and giant arms, I just can't take it.


^^

I guess....


----------



## TomC (Jun 18, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> TomC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thought you seen my pic already ahwell here it is again

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Slyfy (Jun 18, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Mmmmm...


Daah!
I fell out of my seat!


----------



## Nightray (Jun 18, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those eyes creep me out D: *hides*


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 18, 2009)

Slyfy said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't pretend he's not hot... <333


----------



## Anna (Jun 18, 2009)

TomC said:
			
		

> Anna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your hair is a win buddy.  ^_^


----------



## TomC (Jun 18, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> TomC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It has been said


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 18, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh gosh that scared me XD .


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Mmmmm...


brian owns him <3


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 18, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You love it...


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


orly? You want better?


----------



## pikachu (Jun 18, 2009)

holy *censored.2.0*. Get that thing away from me Chris. ._.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 18, 2009)

If only he was real..... HE'D BE MINEEEEE<3333


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yarly


----------



## Anna (Jun 18, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg who put a picture of me on the internet.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> If only he was real..... HE'D BE MINEEEEE<3333


Mine too<3333333


----------



## pikachu (Jun 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> If only he was real..... HE'D BE MINEEEEE<3333


HE'S MINE. D=


----------



## Slyfy (Jun 18, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please, no.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 He lieks u


----------



## Nightray (Jun 18, 2009)

pikachu said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GTFO, Me and mega share him<333 ;D


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> If only he was real..... HE'D BE MINEEEEE<3333


i like him with wet hair tbh


----------



## Nightray (Jun 18, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I hate you ;D


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 18, 2009)

NUUU L IS MINE MINE MINE MINE AND THAT'S FINAL


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 18, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know. D


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he's got a big head


----------



## Nightray (Jun 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> NUUU L IS MINE MINE MINE MINE AND THAT'S FINAL


Nononono,
I want him too


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 18, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's *censored.3.0*ing scary.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmm tasty. xD


----------



## Slyfy (Jun 18, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude!
That's so creepy!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 18, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was talking to Pikachu.


----------



## pikachu (Jun 18, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> pikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But he's soooo hawt. D:


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 18, 2009)

Slyfy said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's with me right now.


----------



## TomC (Jun 18, 2009)

He is a drawing, if you find that hot, then I must find Elfen Lied hot to.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 18, 2009)

Pikachu I bet you only like him for his looks >:l
L is a very intelligent person with a unique personality and great looks, gtfo.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

I can land a plane on his head.


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 18, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Slyfy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's gonna rape you, Chris. <


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 18, 2009)

TomC said:
			
		

> He is a drawing, if you find that hot, then I must find Elfen Lied hot to.


*Drools* Can I put up the doggy?


----------



## Anna (Jun 18, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG IT'S IT!


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 18, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah...gonna... <.< >.>


----------



## Slyfy (Jun 18, 2009)

TomC said:
			
		

> He is a drawing, if you find that hot, then I must find Elfen Lied hot to.


Dude, that's cold. :brrrr:


----------



## TomC (Jun 18, 2009)

How can you find Anime hot, it's like those perverts who watch cartoon porn.


----------



## pikachu (Jun 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Pikachu I bet you only like him for his looks >:l
> L is a very intelligent person with a unique personality and great looks, gtfo.


orly...? D:


----------



## Nightray (Jun 18, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


USE SPOILERS !!!!!
THAT CREEPS ME OUT ;D


----------



## pikachu (Jun 18, 2009)

TomC said:
			
		

> How can you find Anime hot, it's like those perverts who watch cartoon porn.


gtfo. D:


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 18, 2009)

TomC said:
			
		

> How can you find Anime hot, it's like those perverts who watch cartoon porn.


You must not know me well.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 18, 2009)

pikachu said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yusrlly, now gtfo


----------



## Anna (Jun 18, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he won't rape you.
he will kill you 
was it just me who saw this movie, its some scary *censored.2.0*.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 18, 2009)

TomC said:
			
		

> How can you find Anime hot, it's like those perverts who watch cartoon porn.


WE ARE NOT PE--- Um.... Nevermind...


----------



## TomC (Jun 18, 2009)

My Avvy is pretty hot <3Darnell


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 18, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's it called? :3


----------



## pikachu (Jun 18, 2009)

THOSE CLOWNS SHOULD BE CENSORED.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 18, 2009)

TomC said:
			
		

> My Avvy is pretty hot <3Darnell


Ew.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 18, 2009)

Get those mada f*kin' clowns off the topic D:<


----------



## Slyfy (Jun 18, 2009)

Now I know why people don't like clowns.


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Get those mada f*kin' clowns off the topic D:<


I hate clowns. D:


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

IM SICK AND TIRED OF THESE MOTHER------' CLOWNS IN THIS MOTHER------ TOPIC


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 18, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<3333333333 MINEEEE!!!!!11


----------



## Nightray (Jun 18, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How cute


----------



## Thunder (Jun 18, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same, they creep me out o.o


----------



## Anna (Jun 18, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Anna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Steven Spielberg's IT

Lol, I was shocked when I found out Tim Curry Plays that clown.

its called Pennywise the dancing clown rofl.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 18, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yesh and their mine > .


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 18, 2009)

And Ice, as long as I has Konata.


----------



## TomC (Jun 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> IM SICK AND TIRED OF THESE MOTHER------' CLOWNS IN THIS MOTHER------ TOPIC


same to anime.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> And Ice, as long as I has Konata.


As long as those clown pics get put away then yes > .


----------



## Nightray (Jun 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> IM SICK AND TIRED OF THESE MOTHER------' CLOWNS IN THIS MOTHER------ TOPIC


Lol


----------



## Slyfy (Jun 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel like I'm in a circus now.


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 18, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
>


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 18, 2009)

TomC said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed and agreed  .


----------



## Slyfy (Jun 18, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He looks like a Clown Michael Jackson. :blink:


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 18, 2009)

Slyfy said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 18, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
No one can resist him. Too bad only me and Jojo can has him.


----------



## TomC (Jun 18, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> TomC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pervert.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 18, 2009)

TomC said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does that make them a pervert


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 18, 2009)

TomC said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well according to your logic, your a pervert too, since people that you've never met are just pictures and videos.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<33


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 18, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woah he's just staring at me XD .


----------



## TomC (Jun 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> TomC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But they exist and they are real. Besides who says I like them?


----------



## Slyfy (Jun 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ew, his eyes bulge.


----------



## Horus (Jun 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jojo takes everyone D:

*points to subtitle*


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 18, 2009)

TomC said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It seriously doesn't matter if they are drawings or not, plus Drawings are always hotter since they can be anything you want them to be.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 18, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can has too much eyeliner.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 18, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not eyeliner. He doesn't get alot of sleep you see. He's naturally sexy.


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> IM SICK AND TIRED OF THESE MOTHER------' CLOWNS IN THIS MOTHER------ TOPIC


Enough is enough, I have had with these monkey fighting clowns on this Monday to Friday plane!


----------



## Slyfy (Jun 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> TomC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, guys can't we just get along?


----------



## Nightray (Jun 18, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm the spoiled w**** lol


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> TomC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

TomC said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, sab is real and hawt :O


----------



## TomC (Jun 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> TomC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


true words spoken by a true pervert.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 18, 2009)

L is like Santa Claus. He exists in the hearts and minds of fans everywhere.


----------



## Anna (Jun 18, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Clown Orgasm. </div>

...


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> TomC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes  .


----------



## Slyfy (Jun 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> L is like Santa Claus. He exists in the hearts and minds of fans everywhere.


And little kids...


----------



## Nightray (Jun 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> L is like Santa Claus. He exists in the hearts and minds of fans everywhere.


True


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 18, 2009)

TomC said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The entire human race are perverts.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 18, 2009)

Truthfully to the title:


----------



## Anna (Jun 18, 2009)

TomC said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats not perverted.


----------



## Slyfy (Jun 18, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Truthfully to the title: <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Her face is too small for her head...
That or her chin is too big.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 18, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Truthfully to the title: <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<3333333333
<3333333333
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
^<333


----------



## Thunder (Jun 18, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD I almost choked on my food XD


----------



## Sab (Jun 18, 2009)

ehhh nah i mean i find people attractive but its not worth having a crush on someone there are plenty guys out there =P


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 18, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwwwww... Kagami and Tsukasa! ^.^

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 </div>


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 18, 2009)

Slyfy said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah. She's cool.


----------



## djman900 (Jun 18, 2009)

yea i do


----------



## Slyfy (Jun 18, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, lots of pictures of twins on here today. :blink:


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 18, 2009)

Slyfy said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Slyfy (Jun 18, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Slyfy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thunder (Jun 18, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Slyfy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anna (Jun 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Anna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rofl


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 18, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Slyfy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 18, 2009)

I like Miyuki as well. :3


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I like Miyuki as well. :3


Yeah. Also Haruhi!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 18, 2009)

And Yutaka
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Hard to believe she's a high school student.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> And Yutaka
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


No one can forget her!
I love their character songs  .
Who else?


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 18, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kanata's. <33 So sweet.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 18, 2009)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/eW3_4R0CEU4'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/eW3_4R0CEU4' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/eW3_4R0CEU4'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/eW3_4R0CEU4' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


Lucky Star OVA. xD Gotta love the bit when they get lost.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 18, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OVA's are awesome XD .
Kagami's dream is awesome XD .


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 18, 2009)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/MTc_k_LXwOY'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/MTc_k_LXwOY' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTc_k_LXwOY


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/MTc_k_LXwOY'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/MTc_k_LXwOY' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> ...


Yes I watched all of them from the beginnig  .
Konata's voice sounds too relaxed
Kagami's voice sounds much to girly XD .


----------



## pikachu (Jun 18, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome dream. XD


----------



## TomC (Jun 18, 2009)

The only japanese bird I find hot is Hitomi Tanaka.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 18, 2009)

Yes, I have a crush on someone.
And no it's not mega and no it's not irl. 

kthanxbi


----------



## pikachu (Jun 18, 2009)

TomC said:
			
		

> The only japanese bird I find hot is Hitomi Tanaka.


A bird? ._.


----------



## Princess (Jun 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I have no idea who this is I just found it on photobucket but damn he's hot.


DAYUM<3


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 18, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah...he's hot<3

And I agree with mega about the muscular thing =x


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Yes, I have a crush on someone.
> And no it's not mega and no it's not irl.
> 
> kthanxbi


Fabio or me :O


@pika: Replacement for chick.


----------



## TomC (Jun 18, 2009)

pikachu said:
			
		

> TomC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bird is slang for girl/woman/female where I come from.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ew and ew.

Also, how can someone not like this? <3:

http://www.youtube.com/v/YbmOAga19p4

The first one <333


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lold.


I hope the Pitbull song shows up out of nowhere.


ELLA QUIERE SU RUMBA, SI, ELLA QUIERE SU RUMBA, COMO?


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Callate .__.

=D


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 18, 2009)

Omg Coffeh <33


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Omg Coffeh <33


The first one is so *censored.3.0*ing hot <333


----------



## TomC (Jun 18, 2009)

emos (N)


----------



## sarahbear (Jun 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww, that's Alex Evans.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 18, 2009)

TomC said:
			
		

> emos (N)


First of all, they're scene.
And second, they're hot <3

@techni: Mhm...the hottest scene guy ever<3


----------



## sarahbear (Jun 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> TomC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooo, techni. I like it hehe. And yes, he is very cute. I love his eyes. <3 Ice blue.


----------



## TomC (Jun 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> TomC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For the first like minute all I saw were emos. Scene kids focus moar on their hair like so:






While Emo's are more bland.


----------



## Pear (Jun 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're like goth/emo.


----------



## sarahbear (Jun 18, 2009)

Scene and emo are very similar. Personally, labels bother me. Who cares what they are?


----------



## TomC (Jun 18, 2009)

Infact the whole video is made up of emo pictures.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 18, 2009)

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah<3

@the other guys: Uhm...they're scene.


----------



## Pear (Jun 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never heard the term scene. Is it like emo style without the depression and slit wrists?


----------



## TomC (Jun 18, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're emo posers who care more about their hair and makeup than ladies. Most of them photoshop their pictures and post them on emo/scene forums such as vampirefreaks because they're actually really ugly irl. Trust me on this.


----------



## sarahbear (Jun 18, 2009)

TomC said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm, scene kids can be girls, too.
And not all of them are like that.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

TomC said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is all true.

I've met many scene people.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 18, 2009)

TomC said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're not emo posers...[okay I guess we're getting into labels now...so in terms of labels...] Scenes are happier. They aren't sad [as people claim 'emos' to be]...they're bubbly. So they're not emo 'posers' because they don't try to be sad, or whatever.


----------



## Kimmi2 (Jun 18, 2009)

Kimmi2 said:
			
		

> well no duh.... of course i do.
> (ur not getting anything more out of me.)


ok, u might if u PM me.  >_<


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> TomC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's right about the happy part, but that's all.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're not 'emo posers' they're scene. It's totally different [not in terms of fashion being that they are pretty similar, however 'emos' stick more with the black and scene kids are more colorful but they also wear black]


----------



## Princess (Jun 18, 2009)

TomC said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't say that to all.. >.>


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brackets are for math and literature >:C

That was none : D

All of the scene people I've met are 100% copying emos.
Sure, you're going to say that it's because you haven't met the others.

But why is it that whenever there's a steryotype, it's actually supported by the actions that group does?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> TomC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol his arm says "VF.com"


----------



## TomC (Jun 18, 2009)

Check the hair of every scene kid in that video, they've all got black hair, now as I showed you in my example post, scene kids like bright colours and really experiementing with their hair. Black hair with a longe fringe going over one eye is not experiementing, isn't scene. It's just emo. end of.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

TomC said:
			
		

> Check the hair of every scene kid in that video, they've all got black hair, now as I showed you in my example post, scene kids like bright colours and really experiementing with their hair. Black hair with a longe fringe going over one eye is not experiementing, isn't scene. It's just emo. end of.


Yuss, the scene girls and boys I've met are always wearing some bright colors, and they always have some weird hairstyle..


----------



## sarahbear (Jun 18, 2009)

Ehh, labels aren't important. But just so you know, this is how it goes.
Scene kids generally wear neon colors, have choppy hair, wear big sunglasses, and go to shows.
Emos often times have black hair, black clothes, eyeliner, and hair in their face, and listen to the emo category of music. They're emotional. Hence, emo.
But why does it really matter is the question...?


----------



## TomC (Jun 18, 2009)

You've heard it yourself kids. Tom Wins.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate parentheses. I use brackets instead. Deal.

Alright, how is wearing certain clothes and having certain hair make you a poser? You are your own person whether you're labeled as scene, emo, goth, grunge, etc.

You say that they copy emos, but then you're stereotyping them. [Why I hate stereotypes..everyone is different and have the right to wear whatever they want or look however they want] They're not copying emos just because they wear similar clothing. And about this part.."Sure, you're going to say that it's because you haven't met the others." Uhm...what. Not everyone is the same. Obviously. 

@Tom: WHAT THE *censored.3.0*. So now you're saying that just because you have black hair...you're an emo? WHAT THE *censored.3.0*. You're a *censored.1.2*.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 18, 2009)

Emo and Scene are both hot so yeah.


----------



## JJH (Jun 18, 2009)

Bwahahano. I do not.


----------



## sarahbear (Jun 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Emo and Scene are both hot so yeah.


Exactly.
There was no need for an argument. All coffee said was that they were hot. Geeze.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 18, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Bwahahano. I do not.


LIES!


----------



## Pear (Jun 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Emo and Scene are both hot so yeah.


For me they're a _huge_ turn off.  :X


----------



## JJH (Jun 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nuh uh.

<_<

>_>


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 18, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No one asked you what you thought.

We say they're hot. End of story. Just because you find it a turn off, doesn't mean everyone should.


Lulz John ;D


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Emo and Scene are both hot so yeah.


.-.

I've only met one scene girl who was hawt.
No emo girls, never will probably.

How are they not copying emos if they wear the same exact clothes?

These two twins in my school (both are creepy) are seriously so similar.
One is scene, and the other is emo.
You compare them, they both wear so similar clothes (they buy their own clothes, trust me on this one) and they both luuuurve animu.
Haven;t you ever seen that just about every emo, scene, and goth person love anime? It can't be just because.


----------



## Pear (Jun 18, 2009)

I was simply stating my opinion, just like you stated yours.


----------



## TomC (Jun 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You read what I said wrong.Otherwise if I died my hair black I'd be an emo to. It's a culture that started in the late 80's early 90's read about it here.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emo

It's just a fad that will die again eventually.


----------



## JJH (Jun 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wut


----------



## sarahbear (Jun 18, 2009)

TomC said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, and as I said, emo is merely a genre of music.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> I was simply stating my opinion, just like you stated yours.


orly


@Tom: Let's hope these stupid fads end quick .-.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 18, 2009)

Nobody is copying anybody that's like Gothic people getting all worked up and beating the *censored.2.0* out of emos because they think they stole their style. (That seriously happens)


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stereotype.

They don't all wear the same clothes. Again, scene are more colorful and emos usually wear black, but some scenes wear black too. Scenes are happy, emos are not. [STEREOTYPES]

@Tom: No. Just no. If you dye your hair black, you are not automatically an 'emo'


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Explain the animu.


And, how do I dye my black hair even more black 0.o


----------



## sarahbear (Jun 18, 2009)

Stereotypes and labels suck. End of story.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Explain the animu?
Don't you mean *anime?

And what do you want me to explain? You're saying that all scenes/emos whatever like anime. That's a stereotype.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 18, 2009)

Yes


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 18, 2009)

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Stereotypes and labels suck. End of story.


Agreed.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A true one.


Off topic but, you're furry now?

Also, I gotta start leaving for my jog and suicides, so we gotta make it quick.


----------



## the_lone_wolf (Jun 18, 2009)

huh i'd have to say sadily not really at the moment with my seizures uncontrolled wouldn't be fair to have feelings for someone that could probably never be.


----------



## Pear (Jun 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Suicides suck. I feel for ya.
(we're talking about the suicide drill)


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a stereotype.


I don't know. I love furries, they're cute. Depends what you consider a furry though.


And I don't give a *censored.2.0*, I'll take as long as I need. Coffeh waits for no one. kthanxbi


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's like saying all black people are gangsters. I've only met a select few that aren't. And how many emos/scenes have you met.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 18, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've met tons that aren't.
And that's a stereotype too.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny when you say, "coffee waits for no one"

It sounds like I just woke up and am going to teh kitchen to get some of it.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not saying that all are. I'm only saying that cause I went to a ghetto school where almost everyone was a gangster.


----------



## the_lone_wolf (Jun 18, 2009)

I never knew a topic about crushes could be so eventful.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've met like one African American who isn't or ever tries to be gangster, just because she likes anime.


----------



## -C*- (Jun 18, 2009)

lolfurries


----------



## TomC (Jun 18, 2009)

@coffeebean http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Furry


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> lolfurries


I'm  trying to hold this back but I just can't.

YIFF


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

TomC said:
			
		

> @coffeebean http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Furry


ED is just plain awesome.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 18, 2009)

TomC said:
			
		

> @coffeebean http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Furry


I smell a warning for linking to that website...


----------



## -C*- (Jun 18, 2009)

TomC said:
			
		

> @coffeebean http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Furry


I love that article.

:^D


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I like anime, I'm not emo.


----------



## sarahbear (Jun 18, 2009)

Okay, I feel stupid, but what exactly is a furry?


----------



## TomC (Jun 18, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> TomC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So do I :']


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But you're not African American or emo.

I'm not saying that someone like you, (who is "normal") is copying a goth or emo just because you like anime.

Someone even said before that goths were fighting emos for copying them.

EVEN THE WHOLE LABEL THINKS IT's TRUE!


----------



## TomC (Jun 18, 2009)

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Okay, I feel stupid, but what exactly is a furry?


They're like animals in human form, just in their animal bodies.

Read this http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Furry


----------



## Princess (Jun 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Emo and Scene are both hot so yeah.


^5s

btw you can look scene and be emo.
<.<


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

TomC said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so much winn


especially that little girl in teh gallery


YIFF IN HELL


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that makes you liek a scemo.


----------



## Princess (Jun 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xD haha I've never heard that before.

But that is my past


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 18, 2009)

lolfurrypronzinthearticle.


----------



## sarahbear (Jun 18, 2009)

TomC said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty sure that site's not worth my time. Thanks.


----------



## JJH (Jun 18, 2009)

*charges into thread*

COFFEE LURVES MEESTER SPARK-

*shot*


----------



## the_lone_wolf (Jun 18, 2009)

:'(  :'( My head hurts from all the thinking.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> lolfurrypronzinthearticle.


lulz@thefemalefurpart


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 18, 2009)

There goes the thread...


----------



## JJH (Jun 18, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> *charges into thread*
> 
> COFFEE LURVES MEESTER SPARK-
> 
> *shot*


*finds corpse*

*res*

SPARKS!

kbai


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 18, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oic

JAWN LIKES A GIRL NAMED JE--

*is shot*


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> There goes the thread...


There goes my spark of insanity...

(Anyone else get the reference? )


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 18, 2009)

Some people know absolutely nothing about what they are talking about.


----------



## JJH (Jun 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She lies. John likes nobody.

Er... Not like that. I like people, I just don't _like_ people.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 18, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lies!

Jawn likes a girl named Jen and doesn't want to admit it and doesn't want to ask her out because he's afraid it'll ruin his friendship with her.


*AAWWWW*

<


----------



## JJH (Jun 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was cold Meessus Sparks, real cold.


----------



## -C*- (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm not sure if I should laugh at this point or be ashamed.

...hrm.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Some people know absolutely nothing about what they are talking about.


Some people wish other people can have nice things, but that can't happen.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 18, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's called payback Jawn

And it's never hot <3


----------



## JJH (Jun 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unlike me, who is always hot.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 18, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


;D JAWN LETS HAVE AN A-

owate


----------



## -C*- (Jun 18, 2009)

...ashamed.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 18, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> ...ashamed.


=3


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Abstinence?

Ana- oshi


----------



## Thunder (Jun 18, 2009)

This topic is gettin' good =o


----------



## sarahbear (Jun 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> This topic is gettin' good =o


Haha, oh yes.
*grabs the popcorn*


----------



## -C*- (Jun 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.

_No._

I'd rub your nose in the mess you've created but I can't.


----------



## JJH (Jun 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> This topic is gettin' good =o


I beg to differ.


----------



## TomC (Jun 18, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if I should laugh at this point or be ashamed.
> 
> ...hrm.


Laugh.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


butter or non-fat?


----------



## Princess (Jun 18, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> *charges into thread*
> 
> COFFEE LURVES MEESTER SPARK-
> 
> *shot*


xD
*puts away shotgun*


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'll give you some cash for teh gunshot.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 18, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x]

I love you too cleck <3


----------



## sarahbear (Jun 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Butter! I need me some lard. xP


----------



## Thunder (Jun 18, 2009)

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got two XL sodas : D

..Share? =3


----------



## sarahbear (Jun 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds good to me.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 18, 2009)

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whee!

Shhh, the shows starting =3


----------



## sarahbear (Jun 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, the suspense! xD


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LADIES AND MENTLEGEN

THE FEATURED PRESENTATION IS STARTING


no backwash plocks

PLEASE TURN OFF ALL ELECTRONIC DEVICES


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 18, 2009)

What the *censored.3.0* is going on in this thread?


----------



## sarahbear (Jun 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to live on the edge and leave my calculator on. Muahaha.


----------



## sarahbear (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm thinking the show ended before it started guys.


----------



## TomC (Jun 18, 2009)

The shows already finished, I won, emos wree in that video, not scene kids, furries are for pedos.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh you're badace.


Yes Tom.

*We* have won.
I did the talking, you did the premiering.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 18, 2009)

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> I'm thinking the show ended before it started guys.


Boo, i want my money back >=(


----------



## sarahbear (Jun 18, 2009)

TomC said:
			
		

> The shows already finished, I won, emos wree in that video, not scene kids, furries are for pedos.


Dangit. I didn't even have enough time to finish my popcorn. I want a refund.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*slips a twenty in crash's pocket*


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> TomC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We can go see a free movie, if you want.
Just sneak into the pre premier of Transformers...


----------



## Thunder (Jun 18, 2009)

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> TomC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll finish that for you *nomnomnom*


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 18, 2009)

TomC said:
			
		

> The shows already finished, I won, emos wree in that video, not scene kids, furries are for pedos.


Scenes were in the video and furries are cute 

coffeh winz


----------



## TomC (Jun 18, 2009)

coffee i like u and all, but tom wins this time  <3


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> TomC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that win is probably a lie irl.

Shucks, Mrs. Butterworth, I thought you said funnies are cute..


----------



## sarahbear (Jun 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You ANIMAL! xD
I was going to save it for the next show...


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 18, 2009)

TomC said:
			
		

> coffee i like u and all, but tom wins this time  <3


Aaw. Too bad coffeh doesn't like you.
You don't win. And yes furries are cute *points at sig* <3


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THE ONE WE WERE GOING TO SNEAK INTO T.T

WHY YOU GOTTA RUIN OUR FUN YOU DOG YOU


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> TomC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I find your sig more disturbing tbh o.0


----------



## sarahbear (Jun 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeahhh. >:[


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because you don't like furries, durr


----------



## Horus (Jun 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i wana be the male furry :3


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 18, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. GTFO.


----------



## TomC (Jun 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> TomC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the clowns were cuter.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 18, 2009)

TomC said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 18, 2009)

i dont feel like reading the last 47 pages... but please tell me someone has admitted to having a tbt crush lol


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stop being so mean to my french chip.

all he wants to do is lock you into his closet and take you out regularly >:C

No, I just find that my favorite animals licking each other with human characteristics disgusts me.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> i dont feel like reading the last 47 pages... but please tell me someone has admitted to having a tbt crush lol


Oh, a TBT crush?

I guess me..


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 18, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> i dont feel like reading the last 47 pages... but please tell me someone has admitted to having a tbt crush lol


Most of my crushes have been TBT crushes =p


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 18, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> i dont feel like reading the last 47 pages... but please tell me someone has admitted to having a tbt crush lol


why do you have one?


----------



## -C*- (Jun 18, 2009)

yiffmurr

bark


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 18, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> yiffmurr
> 
> bark


XD


----------



## sarahbear (Jun 18, 2009)

Can't say I've ever had a TBT crush. xP


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see it this way.

You don't want to try to flame Cleck, you know he will win.

YIFF IN H3LL


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What? Flame cleck?
Why would I flame him? I just found his post funny.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


orly

You didn't say anything about those last posts :O


----------



## Horus (Jun 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm starting to like you alecks :0

@demonthatruinedmyfavoritekindofbeanthatjustsohappenedstomakemyfavoritekindofdrinkthatkeepsmeupatnightwhichisreallyironicforsomereasonthatidonotknowofbutireallywanarapecoffeh
</3


lolirstrechingurpageslololololololol


----------



## -C*- (Jun 18, 2009)

bark bark

woof


----------



## sarahbear (Jun 18, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dangit. You stretched the page.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhm because the last post was stupid and sarcastic?


----------



## TomC (Jun 18, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> i dont feel like reading the last 47 pages... but please tell me someone has admitted to having a tbt crush lol


i admitted it, check this

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7212014/13/#post8500461


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 18, 2009)

Back on topic: I kinda have a couple crushes, on and off tbt...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> bark bark
> 
> woof


YIFF

YIFF

<big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big>YIFF</big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 18, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Back on topic: I kinda have a couple crushes, on and off tbt...


lulzmanwhorelikemegalulz 

@xela: You're an idiot.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Back on topic: I kinda have a couple crushes, on and off tbt...


Is Anna one?

I do have one crush on TBT, and like 10 irl.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 18, 2009)

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BUt it's gonna get stale D: </late>


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, I just find some girls attractive...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sadly, this is your only comeback.

Might I bring out your welcome topic for the insta-lulz?


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. It's the truth.

And honestly, I don't give a *censored.2.0* if you do because that was me in November and I've obviously changed. By doing so you're only proving my point of you being a ninny.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 18, 2009)

SRSLY! GUYS SHUDDUP! GOSH XELA! YOUR COMEBACKS SUCK! JUST SHUT IT!

*composes self*

I might name some of my crushes to the inquiring...


----------



## Horus (Jun 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7067776/1/#new

lolwut


----------



## Nic (Jun 18, 2009)

Real or computer?

Real, He is not a crush he is a boyfriend. =3

Computer, He knows.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 18, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7062083/5/#new

Lulz 

*high 5*


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> SRSLY! GUYS SHUDDUP! GOSH XELA! YOUR COMEBACKS SUCK! JUST SHUT IT!
> 
> *composes self*
> 
> I might name some of my crushes to the inquiring...


Like your profession is any better.

My comebacks can be way too vulgar for some people.

K, insta lulz time.

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7062083/1/


----------



## sarahbear (Jun 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too bad. I'm cheap. You didn't think I was going to buy another one did you?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh yes, "You're an idiot." Very explicit. You should be banned.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like yours.

Mine was pretty stupid, I didn't even bother trying/posting til my 100th post.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LULZ LATE

LULZ


----------



## -C*- (Jun 18, 2009)

bark

bark


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 18, 2009)

Damn this topic got big.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was coffee's comeback, Alfred.

I haven't said any of my vulgar things yet o.o


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, too lazy to read your witty comebacks through the fifity pages of this thread. Think I'd rather just drown...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> bark
> 
> bark


yiff yiff

woof woof

bark bark

rawr rawr


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Drown?

Well, according to some dictionaries, you can still survive a drowning o.0


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It wasn't a comeback.
My comebacks are usually longer. It was obviously my opinion of you.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*backhand*


----------



## Thunder (Jun 18, 2009)

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, we could just steal it from the dude at the counter, you distract him c:<


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you know what? bite me!


----------



## John102 (Jun 18, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> Firemonkey1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, none are "caused" by kissing, but mono is transmitter through kissing.


----------



## -C*- (Jun 18, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yip!

whine whine


----------



## Horus (Jun 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mine is like... 


i act like a male Cry


----------



## Ricano (Jun 18, 2009)

this is still going on? o_o


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AIDS AND HIV CANNOT BE TRANSFERRED THROUGH KISSING

@BB: I don't do that sort of stuff D:

@Coffeh: Oic, opinions, I don't care for.


----------



## John102 (Jun 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i mono dip*censored.2.0*.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 18, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not you, you're the good dog, the other's a...


----------



## Thunder (Jun 18, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


female doggy =O


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> AIDS AND HIV CANNOT BE TRANSFERRED THROUGH KISSING
> 
> @BB: I don't do that sort of stuff D:
> 
> @Coffeh: Oic, opinions, I don't care for.


1) Random idiotic fail

2) You do other stuff, like weed and crack. 

3) Go away!


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then stop your flaming. If you don't care and it doesn't bother you then stop acting like some mindless eight year old.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wuff compliments, good or bad.


----------



## sarahbear (Jun 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, good idea. I think I'll hypnotize him. Muahaha.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was gonna say a donkey, but sure...


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 18, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


didnt you know, me and storm have been going out for the last 4 months


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol at the weed comment.

And Coffeh, you can say I've got the mind of one.

I'm so childish, It's been a while since I've acted my age on the internet.


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 18, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*claps* Congrats! =D


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 18, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


orly nao?

Well he has been cheating on you with Miranda ;D


----------



## Thunder (Jun 18, 2009)

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And then, a months supply of popcorn is ours >


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh lawd 

I hate to see their relationship get teared apart...


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mine and storms?

or miranda and storms?

maybe its just one big love triangle! o.0


<small><small><small><small><small>btw, if you didnt catch on, thats a joke about me and storm...</small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 18, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT'S A THREES- 

>>
<<

Nevermind.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3tbtmods1forum


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You two are cute! ♥


----------



## -C*- (Jun 18, 2009)

meow

purr


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> meow
> 
> purr


rawr

yiff


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 18, 2009)

Take it no one wants to know my crushes, SOOOO, nvm.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 18, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD Best popcorn robbing team on TBT, mwahaha


----------



## sarahbear (Jun 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huh-rah! We're RICH. >:]


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 18, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> meow
> 
> purr


mya <3


----------



## sarahbear (Jun 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, heck yes!


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 18, 2009)

Tonight's top story "<Miranda>: storm is cheating on me with dg! XD"


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thunder (Jun 18, 2009)

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know? Why don't we just rob banks? =o naahhh, popcorns better.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


banks work too

they have lollipops and dog treats


----------



## sarahbear (Jun 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You were starting to worry me. Banks are for losers! Popcorn for the win!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 18, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Tonight's top story...


*darthgohan1* invites all of tbt to miranda and storms wedding


----------



## Thunder (Jun 18, 2009)

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True that ;P but now we need soda...

*ahem* hey soda guy..


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the IRC?

I call judge.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 18, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bacon Boy  is too tired, but will do it for miranda.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, my good man?


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 18, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ololololo She divorced Fabio already? xD


----------



## Horus (Jun 18, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Storm wants to be with that old lady?!? :0


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 18, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hooray!


----------



## Thunder (Jun 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*cough*Techno, that's your cue*cough*

I'll have...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think we are out, sorry.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 18, 2009)

Techni and Crash are like TBT's own Bonnie and Clyde x]


----------



## Thunder (Jun 18, 2009)

Lol, Coffee

LET US ROB THEATERS IN PEACE! ;(


----------



## sarahbear (Jun 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Hypnotizes the popcorn guy*


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Lol, Coffee
> 
> LET US ROB THEATERS IN PEACE! ;(


Rob? Is that who you're here for?
Rob's in the back.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's right.. Does he keep the sodas back there?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No e's not... he blew a fuse and went kaput.


----------



## sarahbear (Jun 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Techni and Crash are like TBT's own Bonnie and Clyde x]


Ahahaha. xD


----------



## Sab (Jun 18, 2009)

i take back what i said before i kinda have a crush on someone =P


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me check, my good man.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 18, 2009)

Wat the *censored.3.0* is going on here


----------



## Thunder (Jun 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gooooood....

*snickers evilly*


----------



## -C*- (Jun 18, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Wat the *censored.3.0* is going on here


bark

bark

hooowl


----------



## Sab (Jun 18, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> TomC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u gots a problem w/ me? jk


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 18, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


arf <3


----------



## Sab (Jun 18, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> TomC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nah i don't hate TomC 
i just find fabio really annoying >.<


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry dude, no sodassss.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 18, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Wat the *censored.3.0* is going on here


If only we know... Hey you got any popcorn on ya?


----------



## sarahbear (Jun 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muahahaha, I'll pull the truck up front for easy access so we can get the popcorn hauled away as fast as we can.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, you want popcorn?
I've got some of that too.
I've got some skunk too..


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woof Woof?


----------



## sarahbear (Jun 18, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Wat the *censored.3.0* is going on here


Shhh, we're trying to rob a movie theater of all its popcorn. (;


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 18, 2009)

:/

[peace]


----------



## Thunder (Jun 18, 2009)

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect >:3 And it wouldn't hurt to.... *grabs candy*


----------



## Miranda (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm getting married again?


----------



## sarahbear (Jun 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, good! The more the better.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 18, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> I'm getting married again?


HARLOT!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> I'm getting married again?


No, Sab and Tom are.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 18, 2009)

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


definitely, on to the next theater!


----------



## Nightray (Jun 18, 2009)

Wow.. lol !


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sir? You FORGOT YOUR SOCIAL SECURITY CARD!!


----------



## Thunder (Jun 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*runs back*

Why thank you, good sir.

*knocks Xela unconcious*


----------



## sarahbear (Jun 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muahahaha! Together, we shall own all the popcorn in the WORLD in about 352464534 seconds.


----------



## sarahbear (Jun 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smooth!


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 18, 2009)

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lies!

You won't own all of the popcorn in the world because you won't get the popcorn I hid in my pants. NO ONE KNOWS WHERE THE KEY TO MY PANTS ARE.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*wakes up* wtf...


Ohshi, he forgot his green card!

*steals it*


----------



## Thunder (Jun 18, 2009)

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*snickers* we're so evil >:3 Forget people like the Joker, and Two-face, they don't compare to us >


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No wonder Horus is sad.
You has a chastity belt.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Coffeh is eviler. >


----------



## Thunder (Jun 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, ALMOST all the popcorn in the world. Wait, what the heck is popcorn doing in your pants o.o


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But you eat acid.
Eating acid officially is so last yearrrr.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, you ALWAYS gotta be the evil-est one


----------



## sarahbear (Jun 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, you know it!
They wouldn't stand a chance against our popcorn POWER.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lies.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't eat it, *censored.1.2* -__-

@crash: You don't have to know ;D
@Evan: no u


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then what do you do with it o.0
Store it in your shirt?
XD


----------



## Horus (Jun 18, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> I'm getting married again?


Shot gun wedding ftw


----------



## Thunder (Jun 18, 2009)

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, plots against destroying the planet are soooooo last year.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I burn people with it.

*facepalm*


----------



## Nightray (Jun 18, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol.


----------



## sarahbear (Jun 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, seriously. We'll start a revolution.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I should hide now o.0

Just in case Santa Coffee comes over my house..


----------



## Thunder (Jun 18, 2009)

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But then, there'll be more popcorn robbers D: tsk, tsk, people are so uncreative >=(


----------



## sarahbear (Jun 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very true. But at least we'll know that we were the creators! xD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 18, 2009)

All right, this has turned into spam...


----------



## Thunder (Jun 18, 2009)

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed, no one can compare to the original popcorn robbers >=D


----------



## sarahbear (Jun 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, no they can't. Maybe we should take this to a PM. xP 
Bacon's right.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> All right, this has turned into spam...


And?

It's in the right forum


----------



## TomC (Jun 18, 2009)

this thread is full of win


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's changed topics too though. We're not even on topic.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 18, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> All right, this has turned into spam...


its been spam since like page 3 xD


----------



## Thunder (Jun 18, 2009)

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'K, we don't need the world knowing our evil plots :O


----------



## sarahbear (Jun 18, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahaha, true.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uh greed.


----------



## sarahbear (Jun 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course not. >:]


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 18, 2009)

Looks like Crash has found a girlfriend... XD


----------



## sarahbear (Jun 18, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Looks like Crash has found a girlfriend... XD


No...
We're partners in crime. Get it right.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Looks like Crash has found a girlfriend... XD


His first TBT crush!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 18, 2009)

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crime/Love, same difference.


----------



## Miranda (Jun 18, 2009)

Okay so, if you can all behave from this post on, I'll ignore what's happened in the past few pages. Stay on topic and it won't get locked K? :] Grumpy Mod has spoken...and it shall be done.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 18, 2009)

....

Um.. I just

bye


----------



## Thunder (Jun 18, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Looks like Crash has found a girlfriend... XD


Totally professional, we're in it for the popcorn. : D


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure, We'll go with that for now. : D


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 18, 2009)

I'VE GOT A CRUSH ON MIRANDI <3

xD


----------



## Thunder (Jun 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> I'VE GOT A CRUSH ON MIRANDI <3
> 
> xD


Back away from my sista D:<


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> I'VE GOT A CRUSH ON MIRANDI <3
> 
> xD


O I C HAO IT IZ.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't be jelly


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SHE'S MINE BISH


----------



## Thunder (Jun 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no gtfo


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nou


----------



## Thunder (Jun 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes me gonna kick yo arse if ya don't step away.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We'll see about that.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 18, 2009)

Holy shizz, is everyone after my sis? D:


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 18, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everyone knows Mirandi and I make a kick ass couple <3

@crash: So you wanna mess with coffeh?


----------



## Thunder (Jun 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*charges at coffeh*

For Miranda!


----------



## Miranda (Jun 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Holy shizz, is everyone after my sis? D:


I'm just that awesome?


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*crash dies from impact on stone coffeh doll*

>

@randeh: Let's get married <3


----------



## Thunder (Jun 18, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ind33d


----------



## TomC (Jun 18, 2009)

that is so not kewel


----------



## Thunder (Jun 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i never die >=O


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lulz yus you do

YOU JUST DON'T WANT ME AS YOUR SISTER IN LAW

...which I pretty much already am since randeh is my wifey =p


----------



## Nightray (Jun 18, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mirandi, I love you.. lets get married and forget about everyone else ;D
lmao


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 18, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GTFO.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No u


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 18, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no U

I claimed her first

kthanxbi


----------



## Thunder (Jun 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nuh i dun.

Well, if you were my sister in law, you'd pick on me more :L


----------



## Gallade526 (Jun 18, 2009)

yep


----------



## Nightray (Jun 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Liez


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 18, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no u


----------



## Lewis (Jun 18, 2009)

Na.


----------



## Nic (Jun 18, 2009)

Muse. I like my bf more then I love muse. :3


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 18, 2009)

No, I have a GF.

And GOD did this topic grow fast!


----------



## Thunder (Jun 18, 2009)

...Just posting to get post #666 >


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ...Just posting to get post #666 >


Well I am post #667, the neighbor of the beast.


----------



## evilpancakes (Jun 18, 2009)

Yes, sadly, kinda wishes i would get over it, but its impossible, she is just too awesome T.T


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 18, 2009)

.... maaaaaaybe >.>
OK YES DEFINATLY YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES I HAVE known here for such a long time
...but i dont know if she lieks me :'(


----------



## John102 (Jun 18, 2009)

roblox said:
			
		

> .... maaaaaaybe >.>
> OK YES DEFINATLY YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES I HAVE known here for such a long time
> ...but i dont know if she lieks me :'(


ask her

and don't get someone to ask her for you.


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 18, 2009)

I don't like anyone...XP


----------



## Crenor402 (Jun 18, 2009)

yup yup yup


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 18, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> I don't like anyone...XP


Lies! <3

[You know you love me]


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 18, 2009)

Oh, I never answered the question this topic was supposed to be asking.

Maybeh =r


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No thanks


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 18, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


</3

Fein. I have like 15 other people ;3


----------



## watercat8 (Jun 18, 2009)

_No._


----------



## Princess (Jun 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*hugs* yuuuuush


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 18, 2009)

It's more than a crush... ;3


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 18, 2009)

not me. i'm only 11 years old


----------



## -C*- (Jun 18, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> It's more than a crush... ;3


God, Tye, we _know._

;p


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 18, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah really Tye, I am happy for you and all, but it gets so freaking annoying that in like, every topic you write about Andrew and yourself.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 18, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But I want *EVERYBODY* TO KNOW!!

Okay, I'll stop it, lol. (I'll _try_ to, that is.)


----------



## Gnome (Jun 18, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then go spam another forum since just about every living being on TBT knows already.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 18, 2009)

YEAH I HAVE A VERY BIG ONE ON MIRANDA


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 18, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> YEAH I HAVE A VERY BIG ONE ON MIRANDA


Oo Lala!


----------



## Thunder (Jun 18, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> YEAH I HAVE A VERY BIG ONE ON MIRANDA


Step one BIIIIIG STEP back D:<


----------



## Goaliegal49 (Jun 18, 2009)

Yes very big crush on my friend. : )


----------



## Ricano (Jun 18, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea seriously...now its just *censored.3.0*ing annoying


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 18, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> YEAH I HAVE A VERY BIG ONE ON MIRANDA


but unfortunately Miranda isn't into girls.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 18, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*high fives*


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 18, 2009)

I have a crush on a chicken.


----------



## evilpancakes (Jun 18, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ouch, you want some ice for that *burn* fabio


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 18, 2009)

Just so I can say I was on topic.

I has more than just a crush. n___n


----------



## Slyfy (Jun 18, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Just so I can say I was on topic.
> 
> I has more than just a crush. n___n


:blink:
I don't even wanna know...


----------



## Ricano (Jun 18, 2009)

Slyfy said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 18, 2009)

Slyfy said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pikachu (Jun 19, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Slyfy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rebma girl (Jun 19, 2009)

Yea


----------



## pikachu (Jun 19, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> It's more than a crush... ;3


I think everyone knows. ._.


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 19, 2009)

pikachu said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, we do. =P

And Zomg for 700 posts, here's to another hundred, eh?


----------



## pikachu (Jun 19, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> pikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought this board would die after the 5th page. XD


----------



## Thunder (Jun 19, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> pikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure, Techni and I just need more popcorn to rob >=3


----------



## Placktor (Jun 19, 2009)

yes...well....no not anymore


----------



## Nightray (Jun 19, 2009)

I have 3 crushes O:


----------



## pikachu (Jun 19, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> I have 3 crushes O:


*cough* 3 crushes? What happens if all 3 of them ask you on a date? ._.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 19, 2009)

pikachu said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Say yes to all three of them and go with the flooooow  .


----------



## Nightray (Jun 19, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> pikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a great idea!!!!! ;D


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 19, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MAN WHORE LIKE MEGA

Jokes.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 19, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be jelly


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 19, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh. I am. 

.____.


----------



## Anna (Jun 19, 2009)

I have 1 >:]


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 19, 2009)

<.<


----------



## Princess (Jun 19, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> YEAH I HAVE A VERY BIG ONE ON MIRANDA


HEY! YOU SAID WE GET TO SHARE!


----------



## pikachu (Jun 19, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> <.<


>.>


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 19, 2009)

pikachu said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>.<


----------



## Gnome (Jun 19, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> pikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lolwut?


----------



## pikachu (Jun 19, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> pikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<.>


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 19, 2009)

pikachu said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kden


----------



## Nightray (Jun 19, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> pikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol
Now, I have one crush and its a secret.. pm me if you want to know.. lol kidding


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 19, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's me isn't it?
<3


----------



## pikachu (Jun 19, 2009)

So you took my advice and dumped the other 2 ehh? =)


----------



## Nightray (Jun 19, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D:
How did you know?!?!
<333
lulz
..eyahh... lol


----------



## Nightray (Jun 19, 2009)

pikachu said:
			
		

> So you took my advice and dumped the other 2 ehh? =)


Yup ;D


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 19, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool.

Lets get married.


----------



## pikachu (Jun 19, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> pikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soo... Who's the lucky one?


----------



## Nightray (Jun 19, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YAY!

@pikachu.
I ain't telling you


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 19, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's me obviously.

YAY. MOAR CONCUBINES!


----------



## pikachu (Jun 19, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ISH IT COFFEH? =O


----------



## Nightray (Jun 19, 2009)

pikachu said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes!!!!!!!!

no it's actually someone else ;D

but coffeh... <3333 yeah... blegh
lol


----------



## pikachu (Jun 19, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> pikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg nowai.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 19, 2009)

Damn eCrushes.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 19, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Damn eCrushes.


Lulz


----------



## Princess (Jun 19, 2009)

I LOVE COFFEEBEAN!


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 19, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> I LOVE COFFEEBEAN!


<big><big><3</big></big>

who doesn't? ;]


----------



## Nightray (Jun 19, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ME TOO*


----------



## Princess (Jun 19, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<big><big><big><big><big>♥</big></big></big></big></big>
*marries*


----------



## Gnome (Jun 19, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me. ._.


----------



## pikachu (Jun 19, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BUT I THOUGHT YOU TOOK MY ADVICE AND DUMPED THE OTHER 2. D=


----------



## pikachu (Jun 19, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GTFO.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 19, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<3

Oh and 3 more months till I give birth to Dustin's kid! XD
@sean: You lie. Lying is not good.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 19, 2009)

pikachu said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dun care


----------



## Princess (Jun 19, 2009)

pikachu said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


um...who are you?


----------



## Gnome (Jun 19, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Orlynao?


----------



## pikachu (Jun 19, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> pikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*looks all depressed.*


----------



## pikachu (Jun 19, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> pikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A mouse. An electric one.


----------



## Princess (Jun 19, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bad sean
_________________________________________________
xD
another andy? o:


----------



## Princess (Jun 19, 2009)

pikachu said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kay then.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 19, 2009)

pikachu said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lolololololol
I should not listen to you, you tried taking L from me O:


----------



## pikachu (Jun 19, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> pikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want his ghost then.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 19, 2009)

pikachu said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No


----------



## pikachu (Jun 19, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> pikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His blood? D:


----------



## Nightray (Jun 19, 2009)

pikachu said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No


----------



## pikachu (Jun 19, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> pikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His mom? ._.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 19, 2009)

pikachu said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He never had a mom


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 19, 2009)

pikachu said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OYUS<33


----------



## pikachu (Jun 19, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> pikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOUR JUST JEALOUS BECUZ YOUR AN ORPHAN. D=


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 19, 2009)

well this is fail


----------



## pikachu (Jun 19, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> well this is fail


You posted on the thread of fail. ._.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 19, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excuse me?


----------



## pielover6 (Jun 19, 2009)

yup i do and ive had this crush for about 6yrs =.= im not yet rdy to make a move >.>


----------



## pikachu (Jun 19, 2009)

lawl. you'll lose her/him if you don't make one soon. XD


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 19, 2009)

Not anymore...


----------



## pielover6 (Jun 19, 2009)

pikachu said:
			
		

> lawl. you'll lose her/him if you don't make one soon. XD


well he/she has alrdy had a boyfriend/girlfriend two times =.= i think i can wait a little longer :3


----------



## pikachu (Jun 19, 2009)

You ish a girl right? XD


----------



## Nightray (Jun 19, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Not anymore...


D:


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 19, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have no crush. Just crushed.


----------



## pielover6 (Jun 19, 2009)

pikachu said:
			
		

> You ish a girl right? XD


like i said im keeping my gender a secret for now :3


----------



## Nightray (Jun 19, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D:


----------



## pikachu (Jun 19, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*gives you a pocky stick* Cheer up. D:


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 19, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


):
I deserve it.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 19, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D: no you don't


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 19, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously, I do. You have no idea.


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Jun 19, 2009)

No crush. Bleh.


----------



## pikachu (Jun 19, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You might have done something wrong in your life, but you can always change.


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 19, 2009)

pikachu said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess. :/


----------



## Nightray (Jun 19, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D: No you don't deserve it.
I might have no idea but yeah..
D:


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 19, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D:

Oh well...


----------



## pikachu (Jun 19, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> pikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mehh. Deserve doesn't mean anything. 30 goldfish of mine die in about 5 minutes, but it doesn't mean I should go to Jail because I'm a bad pet owner. (Though its true. D


----------



## pielover6 (Jun 19, 2009)

such an interesting thread :3


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 19, 2009)

pikachu said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You really killed 30 goldfish? O:


----------



## pikachu (Jun 19, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> pikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I HAVE BAD LUCK MKAY? D=


----------



## Nightray (Jun 19, 2009)

pikachu said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmkay...


Druggs are bad.. mmkay... lol


----------



## pikachu (Jun 20, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> pikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dun plan to drink. XD


----------



## melly (Jun 20, 2009)

yes I have  crushs,
for some reason. they all play music ( I heart piano~!)
theres piano man, trumpet man and guitar man


----------

